# Slingblade 2021 Journal



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

This is my 2021 Journal, for 2020 Reno/journal, click here:

 slingblade reno 

Here is my starting point this year.



Here is a list of the products I plan to use of date:

 Slingblade Product Application's Calculations 

* 2021 LAWN GOALS *

1.) Get the KBG Spreading

- Feed weekly between AS & Urea (start and duration @tbd)
- Plug

2.) Figure out the best mow.

- I've come to terms I won't be reel mowing based on a variety of reasons, but the major one being adequate space/storage. Have a Super Recycler (SR) with Honda motor on the way. SR can cut down to 1.25", but no idea if that will scalp any areas, or if I can put down stripes with a lawn stripe kit this low. So it may be a bit of adjusting heights to see what I like best.

3.) Get landscaping figured out.

- Year after year I buy plants and bushes and hate the results and just end up moving the plants to the back of the house. Interesting enough, I like how the back is shaping up. This will take some work. For starters, I want to get rid of the evergreen bushes from 1970 in the front. Will also need to re-mulch this year and kill the grass that crept in from reno.

STRETCH GOAL: Reno the back yard.

- I mentioned it to the wife and pretty sure she made an appointment with the lawyer the next day. I will let myself get comfortable maintaining the 100% KBG in the front, and see if I want the maintenance for the back. Of course to convince myself, I've already located 3 A list cultivars, all within different KBG types (midnight/american/mid-Atlantic). Will get it as good as I can get it, and make a choice come mid-July.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Starting point looks pretty darn green to me. You should have no problems getting things moving.

With a rotary mower, I think anything below 2" has the potential to look like a hack job. I would try testing a small area first. Have you looked into manual reels? Cheap and don't take up much space. In my experience though, they don't stripe well.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Got busy with house projects and didn't get anything accomplished on a rare warm and sunny mid-march day here in Illinois. Luckily, tomorrow and the next few days are supposed to be even nicer. Plans for tomorrow...

-Soil Sample
-Calibrate new M4S sprayer
-Put down a real small N application just to scratch the itch.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I find that for AS and Urea spoon feeding, dissolving and spraying are the way to go for rates below 0.2/M. Getting the spreader to drop that little evenly is too much work for me.

I found the Honda works OK at over 1 inch if your lawn is very level, but the lawn looked best at 2-2.5 inches with the Honda. At anything lower, it would scalp. The back isn't as level as the front and even at 1.25 the lawn looked uneven in areas that were less level. Once I switched to a reel, I easily got the HOC down to 1/2 inch without any extra leveling. The drum and front roller are the key to the lower HOC. I also noticed that the actual HOC with the Honda set at 1.25 was closer to 1 inch, so view the Honda published HOC numbers with a bit of skepticism.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@bernstem thanks for the pointers buddy. Yeah, my plan is to definitely spray the N this year, switching between AS & Urea. My first N app should be happening on Friday, as I want it down heading into next weeks "heat wave", which we will have ~70degree temps for the first time this year, and should push my soil temps >50degrees for the first time this year. Soon after, and possibly next week, spray the prodiamine.

As far as the mower...apparently the Super Recycler with the Honda mower is on back order, and they don't think it's coming until mid-April or even May. I may have to continue using the manual reel mower until it arrives. But good insight on HOC with rotary. I'm sure it will be trial and error to see what I like and what combo looks best.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Soil results are in! Actually pretty darn happy with the analysis. Apparently just a weeeee bit high on the Mg...like off the charts high. Not sure what to do about it...but research will be done.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Applied a concoction of low FAS + Humic/kelp/fulvic today. Used the following rates @ 1k:

1oz Ferrous Sulfate (used about 1 tablespoon of citric acid to chelate)

5oz AS (.06lbs of N)

1/2 tsp of Humic/kelp/fulvic

I honestly don't have much expectations for this, but it was something to spray to help get me more dialed in with the sprayer.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Definitely don't take this as a recommendation as I'm currently a total newbie when it comes to soil science like you are (so much to learn in lawncare), but it looks like you will need some Potassium and possibly a little gypsum as well, to increase the Potassium to Magnesium ratio and the Calcium to Magnesium ratio.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Will be time for some update pics soon. I know you are hiding some glamour shots.

Everyone is dropping N now. I need to catch up.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

bf7 said:


> Will be time for some update pics soon.


What he said. We need pics!


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@jrubb42 !!@bf7 !!

....patience is a virtue that is hard to grasp in lawn care and one I seldom achieve. Lol

I really have nothing great to report. It's greening up only a bit more over the past few weeks. This inconsistency of weather here in Chicago really plays havoc with getting the grass out of dormancy, which apparently mine is still in. It may appear that it could use a mowing, but I promise it doesn't. Just today I ran my manual reel over the same strip with three passes, and barely any clippings, and you can't even see where I attempted to cut. I'm still not pushing any significant N. I put down a total of .06 lbs/k so far. I don't want to push my N until grass is actively growing.

But here is the current state, which ain't at all impressive:


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Green man, soil analysis is a overwhelming subject. I agree with your "non-recommendation". Gypsum is definitely in order, and also want to add in some 0-0-0-90 to get the sulfur up and Ph down. Just need to be cognizant of the amount of sulfur in the gypsum as well. From my limited research, the gypsum alone will not impact my pH which is why I'll supplement with the 0-0-0-90. Went looking for some verified research on gypsum from extensions and universities, but was hard pressed to find true findings of gypsum having material impact on replacement of Mg, which is how it is supposed to work in theory. What I did find are verified studies that it does great to replace sodium salts. But, theories are enough for me to give it a whirl! If my soil test next year shows lower Mg, that will be enough evidence for me.

On a side note...owe you a lot of gratitude for helping a lawn rookie out last year with my reno. Your insight and coaching was invaluable, along with @bernstem and @jrubb42.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Prodiamine down! [email protected] month rate


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Slingblade_847 said:


> @jrubb42 [email protected] !!
> 
> ....patience is a virtue that is hard to grasp in lawn care and one I seldom achieve. Lol
> 
> ...


There it is! We're basically in the same boat. We have a week of 70s, greens up a tad. Then a week in the 40s, everything comes crashing to a halt. Half of the lawn needs mowed and the other half is yellow straw or seedlings that I think are still pouting.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well....I mowed today, and it actually made a difference. A slight one, but one all the same. Here are some random shots....all mowed at 1" with manual reel


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Same boat here...not fully greened up yet.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Been a moment since I've posted. Today I put down .30lbs N/k mixed with 1oz per k ferrous. Supposed to rain overnight, if not, I'll be out with the hose in the AM.

Current lawn mowed at 1" with manual reel:


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That lawn doesn't need any FeSO4, color looks good! It has really taken off in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Great outcome!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Great color. I want to see some stripes on this beauty!


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

jskierko said:


> That lawn doesn't need any FeSO4, color looks good! It has really taken off in the last 3 weeks.


Ha! First I've seen it mentioned as "FeSO4". Learn something new every visit to the forum. My theory is just do 1 oz about 1/month vs the 2oz FAS application concoction. I don't really know.... I'm just tired of stressing over every application rate. Lol.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Great color. I want to see some stripes on this beauty!


Well...don't hold your breath! My super recycler is still on back order, and I don't wanna mow the front with the POS rotary I have now. I imagine I'll be left with two options once I get the SR. Let it grow out to ~2" and use a stripe kit, or keep it at 1" with manual reel. I have a hunch I'll enjoy the 1" height more without the stripes vs. 2" with. If anyone has a clever way of striping I'm all ears! Unfortunately a real reel isn't in my cards.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Glad to see you back. You were obviously cooking up a wicked lawn during your vacation from TLF. The real men are out breaking a sweat in the yard while the rest of us are sitting inside posting about it.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Glad to see you back. You were obviously cooking up a wicked lawn during your vacation from TLF. The real men are out breaking a sweat in the yard while the rest of us are sitting inside posting about it.


Ha! I've been slacking...not working nearly as hard as you!


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Just a few things to update....

Last night dropped right around .25lbs/m N, with 1oz FE/m.

Super Recycler finally arrived!
Hoping to be done with the manual. Big league lawn striped on the way(ships in 10-14 business days currently). SR cut just fine at a 1.75" HOC. Lays down some crap stripes with the grass flap in the back, but this gives me hope for the checkmate.

NO RAIN!!
Chicago land area north of I-80 has had a significant spring drought. I don't have irrigation so out with the sprinklers I have gone. But I can still see it stressing.

Will be mowing today, and can hopefully get some photos in.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

No way that lawn can be drought stressed. Check out that domination line!!

Not having an in-ground system either, I'm a little concerned about the summer.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks great. KBG is just slow to get to the party but man does it have a good time when it arrives!


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow! Almost a month since my last post.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ugh. Boys. Dealing with some root rot. Not sure if it's stemming from brown patch - but I don't think BP will have root rot. I'm thinking some form of melting out. I get dead patches, and then when I inspect, the grass easily pulls out like it wasn't anchored by anything. Grubs crosses my mind, but when I don't see any when I inspect, and my grass isn't rolling up like carpet. It's in one specific spot of my yard currently, so hit it with some Propi and disease ex. Hoping this at least stops the problem from spreading. ....going crazy.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Luckily whatever disease I have in my side yard hasn't made its way to my grandstand.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Great outcome! Must feel good to have it semi established now.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Slingblade_847 said:


> Ugh. Boys. Dealing with some root rot. Not sure if it's stemming from brown patch - but I don't think BP will have root rot. I'm thinking some form of melting out. I get dead patches, and then when I inspect, the grass easily pulls out like it wasn't anchored by anything. Grubs crosses my mind, but when I don't see any when I inspect, and my grass isn't rolling up like carpet. It's in one specific spot of my yard currently, so hit it with some Propi and disease ex. Hoping this at least stops the problem from spreading. ....going crazy.


Here are some photos.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure...look up info on Summer Patch, too, though. No experience with it, personally. just read about it from time-to-time. (I probably have it and don't know it, but it's not a big concern in my mixed lawn environment.)


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Lawn_noob-13 this is my journal.


----------



## Lawn_noob-13 (Jul 11, 2021)

Got ya! Will be posting pictures this fall


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Green your spot on (per usual) with the summer patch. I hit every checkbox on that disease. I know our buddy @bernstem routinely fights SP, but according to his journal, has had low pressure this year. Bernstem, my question to you is, what do you do when it does hit you hard? Treat it and plug it? Overseed? This is my first year with my new reno lawn, and had no idea I had SP living in my yard, and didn't take any preventive measures. Lesson. Learned.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Slingblade_847 said:


> @Green your spot on (per usual) with the summer patch. I hit every checkbox on that disease. I know our buddy @bernstem routinely fights SP, but according to his journal, has had low pressure this year. Bernstem, my question to you is, what do you do when it does hit you hard? Treat it and plug it? Overseed? This is my first year with my new reno lawn, and had no idea I had SP living in my yard, and didn't take any preventive measures. Lesson. Learned.


I treat with Azoxy at high rates and let it recover with water and Nitrogen. You want to increase watering frequency as Summer Patch prunes roots so it needs to be watered like it has 2 inch roots (which it effectively does). I have not needed to plug damaged areas. They generally recover well without it.

I attribute the low pressure to an aggressive program to lower pH which is the largest change I made that is likely to impact SP. I did not soil test this year, but will next spring. I am keeping the HOC lower, but that shouldn't have an effect unless it really isn't Summer Patch which is possible, but not likely. I have gotten the fairly distinctive "frog's eye" patches.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Grandstand looks immaculate! What's your hoc?

Have you put down any Azoxy yet? It's a real pain in the pocketbook, but there's a reason for that. It works.

That picture of the side yard is interesting because it looks like only the portion close to the property line is affected. Could the neighbor be spreading diseased clippings or doing a lot of evening watering on your side?


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@bf7 Funny you mention the neighbor! I've just convinced him (@Lawn_noob-13 ) to join TLF, as he is getting the itch, and has plans for an overseeding this year. While he does do some irrigation, I believe it's more of location of where and when the sun hits. Also, it's low so water tends to pool there.

I did do Scott's DiseaseX, and that appears to have stalled it out a bit. I need to pull the plug and buy the azoxy concentrate, and also want some T Nex. Probably >$300 for both those!

My HOC currently is right about 2". Seems to look the best. But if I start some PGR, I may kick it down a notch again. It mowed well at ~1.5" as well. And it felt better on the bare feet at 1.5".


----------

